# Does anybody submit photos as visual sample for NYU MFA?



## Feministninja

Hey @Chris W excited to be here. 

Quick question - does anybody submit photos as visual sample for NYU MFA? I have been going through portfolios and most people, it seems, submit videos.


----------



## Chris W

Some people I believe so. Some have included photos they've submitted to other programs. I'm not sure about NYU.

Maybe also ask in NYU thread?

Some others said they submitted photo samples there.


----------

